# 'no knitter ever said' - a funny clip to make you giggle



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

I got this link in an email from another crafty group I belong to - I know there are members here who will enjoy it too


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

Hahaha....so true, unfortunately!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it!!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope, we wouldn't say any of those things!!!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a hoot!!!


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

Too,Too funny!!!!!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Had to share on my FB page.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is really cute!! And so true - as if!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

This is funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

funny


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Needed that laugh.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

That's great. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Title says it all :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

My first laugh for the day, thanks!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Hilarious thanks for a morning laugh.


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks very funny


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

DH didn't get it! Hmmmm.....


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

That was great!!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

I LOVE this!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh what a hoot !


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Soooo funny. Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the laugh! My husband snorted the most loudly at "I'm going to leave all my yarn at home on this vacation..."


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

So cute. Thank you.


----------



## Gina1641 (Sep 2, 2013)

That was the cutest, made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

love it


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Clever.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Everything they said was true! NOT! Too funny, thanks.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the rainy day laugh!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

That was funny!
At first, I'd forgotten the title....and said, 'what is wrong with them?!'


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you so much, I have shared this with every knitter I know. 
Even my DH laughed!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

ma2ska, thanks so much for passing it on. I laughed right out loud and then, watched it again, and another again!! LOL


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I laughed so hard, tears ran down my legs! :roll: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

PRICELESS!!! TKS FOR THE GIGGLES!!


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Quick, share it with your favorite group[ of knitters!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

What a hoot !!!!!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Too cute :lol:


----------

